# research paper on social anxiety?



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey people...I'm currently taking a summer English class and we need to write a research paper and I thought it would be a cool idea to do one on social anxiety disorder. The problem is I need to narrow it down to a more specific topic and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions/opinions on what to do?

I was thinking maybe something like "the destructive/life altering effects of social anxiety" 

I'm just really unsure of myself, so if someone could say something like "hey thats a good topic" or "hey that sucks, here's a better one..." that would be really appreciated.


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

This is a great topic. Your introduction of course: what sa is, where it comes from in a nutshell if your thesis is "the destructive life altering effects" and conclusion what we need to do everyday to get by, there's help yadda ya...


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

You can use statistics from studies they've done...I have lots in these books i have if you'd like some quoted


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, cool idea -the only thing that comes to mind is how SA is not shyness


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah! What sa looks like to the average person


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm guessing this is for a beginning English class that requires XX amount of sources cited properly and all that stuff? Keeping it broad may not be a bad idea then.

Since SA influences all parts of one's life.. you can talk about work, relationships, family, friends, etc. The problem is that you can write papers on just work related problems, family, etc. It depends how deep you want/need to dig for this paper research wise.

You could focus on college students... What college is like for people with SA vs. "normal" people... it's still comes down to friends, family, school/work topic, but more focused on the 20 year old.

As someone else mentioned, SA vs. shyness would be an interesting topic too.


----------



## half jaw (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, people...the reason I haven't responded until now is because, as always, when I create a topic or make a post I am too scared to read what people have to say in response...so I haven't been able to look at it until now. I just assumed everyone would respond basically calling me an idiot or something

Anyway, the proposal for the paper was due today so after typing 1 up stating what mine is about(social anxiety), I handed it in...but, I had to ask for it back later before the prof. had a chance to read it because I was freaking out as soon as I handed it in. What would the professor have thought of me if she read it? That i'm some kind of freak or loser or something. Basically I just said i would hand in something else on monday and she was ok with that. but now I have no idea what to do and feel pathetic. Even asking for it back was painful


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

I really think you should turn in your original paper


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

What about the possible causes of Social Anxiety, or methods of therapy to combat it?


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Turn in your original paper if you put in the effort.

There really isn't anything bad that can happen from this. You do well - all is well. You do poorly, you should go speak to the professor and ask why you did poorly and how to improve. It will be hard the first time, but remember you're there to learn and the professor is there to teach. You're doing a disservice to yourself and the professor if you do not seek help. 

Have you considered talking to your professor during office hours about your paper? Well, at least future papers. I've found professors to be quite open in office hours and enjoy bouncing ideas/tips, etc. to the interested student.

What about your school's writing center? This would be a great place for you to get some feedback on your paper, perhaps some new ideas, proof-reading, etc. 

At the very least, you need to look at our responses. :b We're all here trying to help each other. Take them with a grain of salt, but at the same time, many of us attend or have attended and have felt the same thing you do.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Speak to her and explain that you were unsure about the topic. Ask her if she thinks it is a good idea.


----------

